# First Belgian Pale Ale Recipe Check



## SJW (19/2/09)

I have never made this style before. This recipe is similar to Jamils. Any thoughts.

90 Belgian Pale Ale 
Belgian Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 28/02/2009 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 31.86 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Gear 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (2.2 EBC) Grain 86.96 % 
500.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 8.70 % 
250.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4.35 % 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 15.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (40 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
0.60 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 0.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.08 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.00 % 
Bitterness: 25.3 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 16.6 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5750.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 14.23 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.40 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## schooey (19/2/09)

I reckon you need to throw something in there that will give you some biscuit and nuttiness,,, If it were me, I'd subs a kilo of your Pils for a kg of MO, and maybe another 300 odd grams of pils for some Amber...

Just my $0.02


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/2/09)

Given the amount of Pilsner malt, would a 90min boil be better than 75min, to ensure that DMS is driven off?

(Happy to be corrected on this, as i have not used pilsner malt before, but was listening to Jamil recently when he mentioned this)

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## newguy (19/2/09)

I've only done one BPA, but it turned out fantastic with a 70/30 pale/munich split and fermented with wyeast 3864 (supposedly the unibroue strain). I think your recipe is very good as is - less is generally more when it comes to grist complexity. I have to disagree with schooey as I feel that a kg of MO will be akin to piss in the ocean compared with the caramunich and munich malt. I think the recipe looks fantastic as is. Only advice is to ferment it coolish - about 20C or maybe slightly less if you can manage it. This is a beer where you don't want the Belgian yeast character to be in your face.


----------



## SJW (19/2/09)

Thanks guys. I had a Murray Sassy Blond the other day and it was great, so I would like something similar. I wonder Gough (Shawn) would post his recipe


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/2/09)

Steve have you cruised the mash paddle thread? It was starting to build up into a pretty handy discussion on the style.  

Warren -


----------



## SJW (19/2/09)

Yes i was just having a look. If I let my mind go crazy I would think of using some Amber Malt for those biscuit notes but common ence tells me to keep it simple and use a good yeast. I might give the 3522 a crack and then I can do a Belgian Strong for the cold months.

Steve


----------



## schooey (19/2/09)

newguy said:


> I have to disagree with schooey as I feel that a kg of MO will be akin to piss in the ocean compared with the caramunich and munich malt.



I dunno, dude, I would have thought 17% Maris along with the amber would have been enough to exhibit a subtle nuttiness to offset the malt backbone of the munich? Anyway.. happy to be told different


----------



## newguy (19/2/09)

schooey said:


> I dunno, dude, I would have thought 17% Maris along with the amber would have been enough to exhibit a subtle nuttiness to offset the malt backbone of the munich? Anyway.. happy to be told different



You have a point. What I was primarily looking at was the 8.7% caramunich with the 4.35% munich. That adds up to a lot of toasted/caramel flavour and with 17% MO thrown into the mix you'd be hard pressed to tell it was there. Some MO would add complexity/depth of flavour, but I'm not sure if the drinker would be able to tell it was there.

Dammit, now that's another beer on my 'to-brew' list, this time with some biscuit malt to add nuttiness (no MO in stock). Thanks schooey. Now I have 37 beers on my 'to-brew' list. :beer:


----------



## SJW (19/2/09)

Life is just too short. I should of started brewing when I was 4 years old.


----------



## therook (19/2/09)

SJW said:


> Yes i was just having a look. If I let my mind go crazy I would think of using some Amber Malt for those biscuit notes but common ence tells me to keep it simple and use a good yeast. I might give the 3522 a crack and then I can do a Belgian Strong for the cold months.
> 
> Steve



Steve,

I just finished a keg of Belgian Pale Ale using this yeast and at one stage it got up to 30c, this beer ended up fantastic, not over the top cloves. 

Link

I then dumped a Dubbel on it and its not to shabby either

You'll enjoy it

Rook


----------



## SJW (19/2/09)

What was your recipe like. I would guess very similar.


----------



## Kai (19/2/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Given the amount of Pilsner malt, would a 90min boil be better than 75min, to ensure that DMS is driven off?



It depends on how long your piece of string is. Evaporation rate, post-boil whirlpool/rest/chilling time and the level of precursor in the malt itself are all factors on top of boil time.


----------



## therook (20/2/09)

SJW said:


> What was your recipe like. I would guess very similar.




Here you go Steve

Style: Belgian Pale Ale Brewer: Rook 
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Volume: 33.60 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 75.0 % 
0.70 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (22.0 EBC) Grain 11.7 % 
0.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (7.0 EBC) Grain 8.3 % 
0.30 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
50.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.30%] (90 min) Hops 23.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.00%] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
1.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 

Mashed at 65 - 66

Rook


----------



## jayse (20/2/09)

therook said:


> snipped>
> 0.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (7.0 EBC) Grain 8.3 %



Recipe does look good and clearly the beer was fantastic but got I got a giggle out of this bit as I couldn't see it making any difference but hey...


----------

